# 2/20/10 Bob Sikes- Sheepshead, White Trout, and PINFISH EVERYWHERE



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

Bob Sikes was covered in 4"-8" pinfish today. Seems quite a bit early for that massive of a migration, but boy were they there. Of course, this made the first weekend with good weather a pain in the :moon to try for sheepshead at Bob Sikes.

I met up with Randy (letgofishing) and his friend Jesse. Ray (konz) was out sick today while recovering from the boatload of sheepies he caught Friday. Fished most of the morning and caught pinfish, and then white trout on pinfish pieces. All bait stores were out of fiddlers, live shrimp, or even fresh dead shrimp, so frozen shrimp were the only option. Around 9:15, Randy lost a decent fish and then caught this 20" sheepshead a couple seconds later.










I left around 10:30, so Randy can post an update if he caught anything after I left.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

randy is the sheephead slayer


----------



## t65k3 (Jun 17, 2009)

Geeeee....... That's huge......

Congrats Randy......


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

great fight i bet....nice...thanks for the pic. 

..did GBBT and hots spots run out of shrimp?.. wanted to get some for tomorrow. better call before I go now i guess....


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

> *Fishermon (2/20/2010)*great fight i bet....nice...thanks for the pic.
> 
> ..did GBBT and hots spots run out of shrimp?.. wanted to get some for tomorrow. better call before I go now i guess....


Both places had no live shrimp left today at all. They also both ran out of fresh dead early in the morning, and neither place thought they were likely to get any soon.


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

I didn't catch anymore after you left.I left soon after you did.I just got tired of feeding the pinfish.I may go back in the morning to try again.


----------



## mydj_jeff (Jan 31, 2010)

I fished the beach side of Sikes today and had the same results. One sheepshead caught around 1pm. A zillion pinfish were there. I bought live shrimp at Hot Spots around noon for 3.75 dz.


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

> *mydj_jeff (2/20/2010)*I fished the beach side of Sikes today and had the same results. One sheepshead caught around 1pm. A zillion pinfish were there. I bought live shrimp at Hot Spots around noon for 3.75 dz.


Glad you got some. I talked to them this morning for a little bit, and he said they just aren't catching any in this area right now. Apparently they had to drive some distance to get their last batch, so they must have made the trek to feed the starving pinfish.


----------



## fish-E (Feb 6, 2009)

Maybe i glanced over it but what did you use for bait for that sheepshead? i work 100 yards from there and walk down at lunch sometimes just to get my lines wet. Nice size fish.


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *fish-E (2/23/2010)*Maybe i glanced over it but what did you use for bait for that sheepshead? i work 100 yards from there and walk down at lunch sometimes just to get my lines wet. Nice size fish.




Sandfleas


----------



## RyanO (Feb 20, 2010)

Plenty of white trout caught today on Bob Sikes. Cut bait was the bait of the day. My first successful fishing trip of the year!!! :clap


----------



## 5th Letter (Mar 4, 2010)

Where is this Bob Sykes place?

E


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

> *5th Letter (3/11/2010)*Where is this Bob Sykes place?
> 
> 
> 
> E




Bob Sikes is the bridge between Gulf Breeze and Pensacola Beach. You can park on the west side of the road on the GB side and walk across to the fishing bridge part, or you can pay the toll and park on the east side of the road on the Beach side.


----------

